# as noob as they get.



## lightfoot (Sep 14, 2008)

Just joined the forum a few days ago, so be gentle. Been lurking here recently trying to learn as much as i can, before getting started. What a great forum!!!! Everyone seems so nice and helpful. 
I'm in Ky, just north of Bowling Green (home of the Corvette). My wife and I have owned and operated a small Inn here (25 rooms) for going on 15 years now. After many trips to the local junkyard, i finally found a 60 gallon Craftsman air compressor tank (like new-compressor pump must've died-the only thing there was the tank.) and bought it for 10 bucks! I began marking it up and making the cuts yesterday for the door and firebox.. I think eventually i will be mounting it on a small trailer, but i haven't found one to suit me yet-most of the ones i have seen for sale (so far) are too big for my needs. But i'm a patient person, i'll find one eventually. I am soooo looking forward to getting it finished and begin to put it to use. Some of the pictures i have seen here of food prepared on these things just makes my mouth water! Even wifey is excited about getting it done. We like to entertain family and friends so it should be a great addition to our backyard.

I do have a question (imagine that).
How big of an opening do i need to have from the firebox to the smoker? I can figure a way to control the opening size with a flap or door, but I did'nt know what the opening size should be for running wide open. I have looked at most all of the pictures here of many different setups, but it's hard to determine from pix, how big that opening needs to be. I haven't built (or found) the firebox yet, so i have some time, but i was hoping by posting here, i may have an answer by the time i'm ready to put it all together. Thanks in advance for all the tips you guys will undoubtedly will provide for me!! 
thanks again
Bob


----------



## flash (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't help you with your question as I do not have a side fire box on my vertical smokers, but would suggest you check out some at your local stores for a general idea. Otherwise I am sure you will get some good imput here. Welcome aboard at any rate.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Family, Lightfoot. We love when folks come out of "lurk" mode and join up. Be sure to signup for the free 5-day ecourse, lots of tips there worth knowing

Not sure what to tell you sizewise about the opening between the firebox and the food chamber. Alot depends on the size of the firebox and the smoker. The opening between the two are usually wide open and the air intakes on the firebox door is what controls the rate of burn and the amount of heat produced. Hopefully one of the many builders we have here will stop by and give you some tips for the smoker/firebox opening.

The opening on my smoker is about 9X4.


----------



## erain (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome to smf Bob!!! there will be answers coming shortly on your question. friendly people here willing to help at all times. ck out the free ecourse and jeffs rub n sauce are great. cant wait til you show us some qview of your smoker build and first smoke outta it!!!


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies and welcomes flash erain, and dutch!

Dutch, i kind of thought the air inlets may be the best way to control the burn, but i wasn't for sure as i had seen some pix on here of units that had a flap-door between the firebox and smoker that could be adjusted also. I didn't know if that was necessary, and it sounds like it's not.
I did sign up for the free course. thanks again for the welcome and info!
Bob


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, good to have you around to share all the great Q and smokes too! I can't be of any help on the smoker build, but you'll have plenty of feedback soon. Good luck my friend.


----------



## ronp (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Can't help with the questions, just wanted to say welcome, you'll love it here.


----------



## norrell6 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Dutch,

Did you add a side fire box to a gasser? I have that GOSM and have been wanting an offset. This mod would take care of the offset part. Do you still use it as a gasser? Sorry to highjack the thread, but just had to know.


----------



## Dutch (Sep 15, 2008)

norrell6, yes I still have the option of using propane.

Check this thread out: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=8069

There are a couple of more pics on page 3 of the thread.


----------



## solar (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Lightfoot!! Lots of great info here, I'm sure you'll find your answer soon enough.

Love your avatar, guessing 1960/61? Big Vette fan myself, looking at a clean C4 to play with.


----------



## razman (Sep 15, 2008)

hey lightfoot, is that your mid-year vette in the pic?  i'm guessin about 65' vintage?  i'm in the process of restoring a 68' big block coupe myself.  good luck with the smoker build. i can't help you with that, i just went out and bought a char-griller pro with side box.  rick


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Lightfoot.


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks!  It's a 65.  I've had her for years.  Not good for anything-just a lot of fun to drive.  I tell ya, C4's are very nice cars
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and they seem to have become more reasonably priced now-good time to pick one up.
thanks again


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 15, 2008)

Rick-yes it's a 65. Good luck with the resto
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, i wish i had the money  (and the patience) to do mine!


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!The good news here is that everyone will see to it you don't stay a noob for long!Nice vette....sure your qviews will just as classy!
Happy Smokes!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 19, 2008)

We4lcome aboard.


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome Lightfoot...nice ride

(even though its a chevy)


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 19, 2008)

LOLOLGOMOPAR


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks pal, i'm a mopar fan too-sadly i can only afford one toy!


----------



## lightfoot (Oct 1, 2008)

So in answer to my question in the first post, i think i'll go large . Can y'all think of any reason why a 6 x 6 opening (36 sq inches) wouldn't be enough?

thanks guys (and gals)


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF , I am to noob myself to help with your questions. but I see you are in good hands. 

Disclaimer= ( the above was not meant as  an allstate commercial )


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for joining our family!


----------



## kookie (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome and glad you stopped lurking..................


----------

